# Lack Of Power In The Pulpit



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 12, 2007)

I would value some comments on why the faithful proclamation of the Gospel is having so little impact in the Western world (generally speaking). I do believe in the sovereignty of God but I wonder to what extent the preacher (not withstanding his faithfulness to Scripture and ability to preach) may be responsible. Any pearls of wisdom?


----------



## Herald (Apr 12, 2007)

Dieter - not intending to be contrary, but before I answer your question I would like to know why you feel the gospel lacks impact in the West. What are you basing this on?


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> I would value some comments on why the faithful proclamation of the Gospel is having so little impact in the Western world (generally speaking). I do believe in the sovereignty of God but I wonder to what extent the preacher (not withstanding his faithfulness to Scripture and ability to preach) may be responsible. Any pearls of wisdom?



Define 'faithful proclamation of the Gospel'....

Much of what I hear from the pulpit* is pretty weak. 

God's word still accomplishes what it is set forth to do. This I know. 

I've often wondered why we didn't quit inventing new ways to 'reach' people who had heard the Gospel a gazillion times (collectively) and rejected it, and start pouring more time and money into reaching truly unreached peoples overseas.





*This isn't a specific reference to my own church, but inclusive of a number of various TV and radio ministries I get to hear from time to time.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 12, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Dieter - not intending to be contrary, but before I answer your question I would like to know why you feel the gospel lacks impact in the West. What are you basing this on?



The power of the Word is not the question, see Is.55:11, Romans 1:16 Hebr.4:12, et al. Neither the message nor the method needs to be changed. 
But we do not see many people turning to the LORD as a result of faithful preaching – and seem to rest content in our belief in the mystery of the providence of God.
But we can be orthodox and be spiritually dead – or 'charismaniacs' for that matter (this may also apply to a formal or casual approach to worship). We can also quench the Holy Spirit and undermine the credibility of the message in the eyes of the world by being divided, not to mention our prayerlessness – and lifestyle (well – that probably is a real issue, the Church, in general, being a real 'middle class' movement!). 
I reject Finney's approach (do A and B and God will do C – so to speak) and do believe in the sovereign work of the Holy Spirit. We must be faithful and only God will grant success, of course. But is there no room for stirring ourselves up and examining ourselves (not to be confused with being introspective) and do ALL we can? 
This forum is great for sharing views. We have books, knowledge, conferences – and yet we know so little of revival. I have been thinking a lot about 1.Samuel 4 – the glory of God departing / departed. The same can be said in a New Testament Context – see, e.g., Rev.2-3. 
So back to my point – yes the Gospel is enough, but can there be any preaching at all without the Holy Spirit being poured down from heaven?! If the latter happens then, yes, the saints will be edified, but sinners will also be converted. 

What sayest Thou?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 12, 2007)

"Ye have not, because ye ask not," perhaps?


----------



## KMK (Apr 12, 2007)

> Amos 8:11 Behold, the days come, saith the Lord GOD, that I will send a famine in the land, not a famine of bread, nor a thirst for water, but of hearing the words of the LORD...



Perhaps when a nation murders 40 million of its own babies...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 12, 2007)

KMK said:


> Perhaps when a nation murders 40 million of its own babies...


----------



## puritan lad (Apr 12, 2007)

The true gospel has not lost any power. The modern gospel (baptized existentialism) never had any power to begin with. May we return to the former and bury the latter.


----------

